# Colorized photo



## ajfotofilmagem (Oct 28, 2016)

See the before and after colorization historical photos, made by Brazilian Marina Amaral.

http://super.abril.com.br/historia/essa-brasileira-coloriu-fotos-historicas-e-o-resultado-e-incrivel/?utm_source=redesabril_jovem&utm_medium=facebook&utm_campaign=redesabril_super


----------



## rahuljindal (Nov 4, 2016)

Sometime browsing history is full of excitement and your pictures are doing the same. I must say, it is a nice selection of pictures as well.


----------



## AlanF (Nov 4, 2016)

The colourised ones look unnatural and the originals are so much more appealing.


----------



## nda (Nov 4, 2016)

Wonderful  thanks for the link ;D


----------



## Old Sarge (Nov 4, 2016)

AlanF said:


> The colourised ones look unnatural and the originals are so much more appealing.



I agree with you but that has always been true in my mind. When I was a child I attended church with some "little people" (I hope that is the PC terminology) that traveled with the circus during the season and then lived in California during the winter. They supported themselves by colorizing photos and were pretty talented at it. That was in the late forties.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Nov 4, 2016)

AlanF said:


> The colourised ones look unnatural and the originals are so much more appealing.


Whereas the original photos had no color, any color will certainly seem anti natural.

Maybe he remember the color of your clothes nequele day. The colors are correct, native american sir?


----------



## cid (Nov 18, 2016)

very nice comparison, you can clearly see, when some photos were made to be monochrome 
sometimes the color is just not necessary ...


----------

